# Grip-Tite Sub Fence Clamp



## jack1

glad to know it works. I bought a pair and haven't used them yet


----------



## tooldad

need to get me a pair. had a close call with my sac fence just the other day. narrow piece making a rabbet, my homemade push stick was too long, and kept hitting the c clamp. so I shortened it. It was a pine push stick and as i applied pressure to keep the board down, the stick broke. Thank goodness for featherboards! I was using the mag lock from Ridgid and had it tight enough to hold it and prevent kickback. otherwise I might have landed on the blade.


----------



## RedShirt013

Thanks for posting this. I was looking at the similar one from Rockler and wanted to get a pair, but couldn't find a way to get in in Canada without paying a substantial shipping fee. Maybe have better luck getting this.


----------



## dalec

Hi Chris,

How about a drop of locite on the thread of the clamp?

Dalec


----------



## croessler

Dalec, I suppose that would work. However, I did not have that on hand.


----------



## Homers

I have the Rockler version and I like the concept a lot. I have an issue with mine though. As I tighten them down I seem to get a bow in my sacraficial fence that I don't get when using regular clamps. I suppose this could be from my wholes not being drilled staight or something. (I have not trouble shooted it yet.)


----------



## jacktheripper

Thanks for the good feedback, Chris. I invented the HoleClamp about 4 years ago and am still waiting for the patent to go through the system. We obviously needed to use more locktite to keep the thumbscrew on tight. One quick fix is to put a 1/4" nut on below the thumbscrew and double nut it.

The knockoff Rockler clamp has a big flaw (aside from stealing the idea and cllaimiing it was their's) in that the clamp ends are not parallel and cause the sub fence to pull away from the main fence. The Grip-Tite clamp is a solid 7/16" bar to avoid that problem. 
We would appreciate anyone giving us a call at 1-800 -475-0293 if you have any problem with or feedback on any of our products.

Jerry Jaksha
Grip-Tite.com


----------



## WayneC

I'm going to have to get a set for my table saw. They look pretty nice and good to know about the limitations of the Rockler version.

Jerry, nice to have you on the site. Hopefully we will see you post occasionally.


----------



## kokako

Thanks for posting this review Chris.

How capable would you say that the Griptites are of guiding heavy timbers? 2×6's etc.?


----------



## croessler

I have no idea if it will hold something that heavy. I guess it would depend on how much force is going against them,


----------



## noodles1

I would like to know if the grip-tite 2000 will work with my Bosch 4100 jobsite saw?


----------



## croessler

If the fence on the Bosch is no wider than a standard Beismeyer style than I would guess that it should…


----------

